# drinking while on zoloft?



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm super bored, and i typically oppose alcohol, but i'm just in one of those moods  

would it really effect me if i got drunk while on zoloft? i only started it a few days ago


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

you'll be fine, many many people drink alcohol while on Zoloft, I did. This question get's asked a lot, go ahead and drink.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The Zoloft will make you a bit more sensitive to the effects of alcohol but you should be OK.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Be careful...
When I drank on Effexor I would flip out and do crazy stuff.
It wasn't like I just had to much alcohol either. It was almost psychotic behaviour. 
I have been drunk on other AD's and never had a problem though.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> Be careful...
> When I drank on Effexor I would flip out and do crazy stuff.
> It wasn't like I just had to much alcohol either. It was almost psychotic behaviour.
> I have been drunk on other AD's and never had a problem though.


That happened to me on effexor as well. Like you never any problems with ssri's. It also seemed to cause similar side effects after a while when combined with benzos, then it always gave me those side effets. So I quit after feeling like I'd been on a meth binge for weeks.

I was weird I could take 20 mg of xanax on it and not come close to sleeping, even though I was so tired I was kind of nodding out but still concision.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Zoloft makes you get drunk faster.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Iced said:


> Zoloft makes you get drunk faster.


I never noticed that effect but I'm sure it is possible.


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

godhelpme2 said:


> I'm super bored, and i typically oppose alcohol, but i'm just in one of those moods
> 
> would it really effect me if i got drunk while on zoloft? i only started it a few days ago


It's never recommended to drink alcohol while on antidepressants and there is also a warning label on the bottle about drinking. Although having 1-2 drinks maybe ok . Where are you from anyways?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You'll be fine but don't make a habit of it since alcohol will only exacerbate depression/SA if done too often. 

I found that after I was on zoloft/remeron for a while I tried alcohol a few times but it just didn't feel as good as it did when I was depressed. I actually preferred the way I felt without it. I haven't drank in like a year now.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Inspiron said:


> It's never recommended to drink alcohol while on antidepressants and there is also a warning label on the bottle about drinking. Although having 1-2 drinks maybe ok . Where are you from anyways?


The warning label on the bottle of SSRI meds is meaningless That label is there so that the pharmaceutical company cannot be held liable because an idiot taking AD's went out and drank a 30 pack of Hamn's along with a handle of whiskey then got into a near fatal car accident and tried to blame the pharma company for his injuries. When infact he just drank way to much then was stupid enough to drive and the AD had nothing to do with it. you know litigious dummies are.

There is no contraindication between alcohol and ssri's.

@Inspiron, do you drink. I am surprised, did you know it can cause brain damage and liver damage? Also guess what The alcohol industry makes billions of dollars in profit every year. They are evil. It is fact that alcohol is deadly! prove to me otherwise! Prove it now!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> The warning label on the bottle of SSRI meds is meaningless That label is there so that the pharmaceutical company cannot be held liable because an idiot taking AD's went out and drank a 30 pack of Hamn's along with a handle of whiskey then got into a near fatal car accident and tried to blame the pharma company for his injuries. When infact he just drank way to much then was stupid enough to drive and the AD had nothing to do with it. you know litigious dummies are.
> 
> There is no contraindication between alcohol and ssri's.
> 
> @Inspiron, do you drink. I am surprised, did you know it can cause brain damage and liver damage? Also guess what The alcohol industry makes billions of dollars in profit every year. They are evil. It is fact that alcohol is deadly! prove to me otherwise! Prove it now!


Oddly enough alcohol increases CYP enzyme activity which would metabolize your drug faster. So that could be a bad thing if the metabolite is stronger than the active compound, but it could also be a bad thing if it's not. I think the strongest impact is on CYP2D6 and CYP3A4. I wouldn't want to take it with wellbutrin cuz I want more bupropion in my blood for the dopamine than hydroxybupropion for norepinephrine. It's all so complex and individual so you're right at the end of the day it's better safe than sorry for the companies.


----------



## wizeguy (Sep 15, 2012)

I drank 10 beers and 1 shooter last Saturday and I'm taking cipralex 15mg. It screwed up my brain chemistry for a full week. intense amount of anxiety and it seemed like the med wasn't working anymore for the whole week. I was like WTF is going on. If you drink be careful to not drink too much. Trust me, drink with moderation, if not it could mess you up big time.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

wizeguy said:


> I drank 10 beers and 1 shooter last Saturday and I'm taking cipralex 15mg. It screwed up my brain chemistry for a full week. intense amount of anxiety and it seemed like the med wasn't working anymore for the whole week. I was like WTF is going on. If you drink be careful to not drink too much. Trust me, drink with moderation, if not it could mess you up big time.


Yes, the real danger is the alcohol, not the antidepressant. hope you recover form that hangover soon.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have. no effect for me personally.


----------

